# NANCHANG | China Resources Center | 250m | 819ft | 51 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-28 by 咚隆羌










2021-11-24 by 鬼怪喷气式


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-16 by xiong123xjl


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

南昌华润中心·万象城|249.6米|**层|190.6米*2|**、**|在建|主楼35层(2022-9-21)| - 第58页 - 南昌 - 高楼迷摩天族


南昌华润中心·万象城|249.6米|**层|190.6米*2|**、**|在建|主楼35层(2022-9-21)| ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's three good screenshots showing current progress from street level.


https://www.ixigua.com/7106400631660905000?logTag=e000749a7eef3d2c702e


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-22 by 鬼怪喷气式


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous shopping mall


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-01 by YIIUL


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-08 by YIIUL


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 咚隆羌 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @Victhor, @ed500, what is the height of these secondary buildings?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

城市风光夜景天际线 by 阿会. on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2023-01-01 by twenty2


----------

